# Hello To All



## Skip Cooper (Nov 23, 2006)

I would like to introduce myself to the fine people on at MartialTalk.com. I am 31 years old and I have been interested in martial arts for a very long time. I began training many years ago in Aikijujutsu and Shotokan Karate. While training in aikijujutsu I also trained in submission grappling and Muso Jikiden Eishinryu Iaido. After the school closed due to finances, I began training in Hapkido, Kumdo and Guhapdo. In aikijujutsu, I earned the rank of sankyu (brown belt) and in Hapkido, I was given the rank of 3rd Kup equal to that of my aiki rank. I also competed in local grappling tournaments with mixed results.

Unfortunately, I have been unable to train formally for the last several years due to family obligations and my work schedule. Although, I have not been training, I have been reading and leaning more about the different fighting arts of the world. I enjoy both the classical styles as well as the modern combat styles. When I do return to formal training, it will probably be in Muay Thai or any of the Filipino arts.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Arizona Angel (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi, glad to have you here at MT!  Happy posting.


----------



## bydand (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcometo Martial Talk.


----------



## MJS (Nov 23, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 23, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 24, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome!!!

This just in...

I have started formally training again in Hapkido. This time around I am training in Jungkikwan Hapkido and I love it.  It is great to have the passion again. I have found a new home and I plan to stay here for a long while.


----------



## Ping898 (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## exile (Apr 4, 2007)

Greetings, Skipgood to hear that you're back in active training!


----------



## Carol (Apr 4, 2007)

Fantastic!  Glad you are enjoying your new classes!


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad you're having fun, Skip!


----------



## MetalStorm (Apr 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 4, 2007)

Hello Skip and a belated welcome to MT ... hope you've been enjoying the posting.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 4, 2007)

A late welcome and happy posting, along with I hope you enjoy your new classes!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Skip!


----------

